# Got really sick after using fire stop sheets



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I know what you mean about the smell, and the way they stain skin can't be good. I've never seen the words "non-toxic" anywhere on the packaging, maybe because it isn't. Ask the boss for the MSDS on it.(If they have such an animal up there)


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

TechieBecky said:


> Last week I was working with these sheets https://www.hilti.ca/firestop-&-fire-protection-systems/firestop-putties/r4559
> I had been working with them on and off for about 4 hours taking breaks due to how terrible they smell was and how it irritated my throat. Even my foreman told me to pace myself. I should have worn a mask but the instructions did not say one was recommended.
> Today, 4 days later, I have the most terrible sore throat and feel week all over. I went to the dr and they said it does not look like strep throat. Could this stuff be the cuprit and have any of you experienced a similar situation using firestop?


I just had a look at the MSDS, and you are correct, it does say that nothing is required for breathing.

It might be totally unrelated, or it may be that you are particularily sensitive to that chemical. You might try sending an email to Hilti with the same information as you sent us, at least make them aware of it maybe; Their email address is on the MSDS.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

You may have natural sensitivity to one or more of the chemicals in the product. Hilti is a leader in fire-stop products and technology and the only thing that bugs me about it is how messy it is. Wear latex/nitrile gloves and don't get it on your clothing; it's never, ever coming out. Usually Apprentice work here.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

TechieBecky said:


> Last week I was working with these sheets https://www.hilti.ca/firestop-&-fire-protection-systems/firestop-putties/r4559
> I had been working with them on and off for about 4 hours taking breaks due to how terrible they smell was and how it irritated my throat. Even my foreman told me to pace myself. I should have worn a mask but the instructions did not say one was recommended.
> Today, 4 days later, I have the most terrible sore throat and feel week all over. I went to the dr and they said it does not look like strep throat. Could this stuff be the cuprit and have any of you experienced a similar situation using firestop?


As others said, you _may_ be sensitive to it.
I'd recommend a half face respirator.

I'd never do it when I was young ... but even if the work place is just very dusty (lots of airbourne particles) I'll wear one now.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wear gloves.

Best technique requires using a mason's trowel.

And a razor knife.

Not much more I can say without demonstration. :no:

Proper technique is four times as fast -- and elegant.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think I'd go to the doctor, this sounds like it could be an allergy, that could get worse with additional exposures.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I doubt it was those pads of there would be some other history about it.
If it is environmental, it could be something else on the jobsite or it could be something you contracted off the jobsite.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

man i hate fire stopping. i have used those putty pads before but i do not remember them ever having any sort of odor. 

are you sure those are the ones you used? all the fire stop i have ever used have zero odor whether its the paste from the bucket or the pads and never bothered me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Odor IS substance......if you can smell it, you're already exposed...~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

emtnut said:


> As others said, you _may_ be sensitive to it.
> I'd recommend a half face respirator.
> 
> I'd never do it when I was young ... but even if the work place is just very dusty (lots of airbourne particles) I'll wear one now.


She would need the proper Cartrige for it. A HEPA might not stop the chemical irritant. 
Some remodels a decent dusk mask works fine for the fine dust above ceilings. 


The candle asle in the stores kill me every time and I don't go near them. 
But the bug spray/ fertilizer asle makes me hungry.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> She would need the proper Cartrige for it. A HEPA might not stop the chemical irritant.
> Some remodels a decent dusk mask works fine for the fine dust above ceilings.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny ... I can't stand car fresheners ... whatever they have in them burns the crap out of my nose.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Odor IS substance......if you can smell it, you're already exposed...~CS~


Bingo...

And...

They do stink. :thumbsup:

WEAR GLOVES.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Get the heck away from that stuff .

GLOVES as stated , You probably ate with the same hands .




Don


----------

